# 3DSCardUK has anyone recently bought from them?



## benjobolt (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey,
I've recently bought a Sky3ds+ card on the 2nd of October and today the 5th the tracking on there website changed to shipped. Does anyone know how long it should take for it to arrive ?


----------



## benjobolt (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Oct 6, 2016)

You should reference this thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/new3dscard-co-uk.382984/

At most you should get it within a week of it being listed as shipped.


----------



## benjobolt (Oct 6, 2016)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> You should reference this thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/new3dscard-co-uk.382984/
> 
> At most you should get it within a week of it being listed as shipped.


Ok thanks


----------



## TheBroCode (Nov 16, 2016)

@benjobolt everything go ok? I've been thinking about using this site


----------

